# 75G for Geo. Redhead Tapajos



## RedKestrel (Jan 3, 2004)

My fiance' and I are researching the [email protected] out of this setup, and there's a local breeder selling a tankload of young 'uns. I've got a couple of questions regarding these gorgeous fish:

1. Is this tank size suitable for them? If so, how many should we buy?

2. Would another species (or two?) of peaceful cichlids fit in with the Tapajos this tank? We do not plan on 'upgrading' the tank, and I don't want to re-home anything we buy. If there are other cichlids that we could add, which ones? He really wants to add some green here, as there's not a lot of that color in our 180G Malawi tank.

3. Jim is a big fan of gobies, and I'm in the process of locating the "Peacock Gudgeon" (Taturndina ocelicanda) to add to the tank. They're not a deal-breaker, but I'd like to accomodate them if possible.

4. Dithers! I like neons and Emperors, but these are the least of my considerations. Suggestions?

5. We are working on locating the L340, L239 and L257 plecos, none of which exceed 4", for this tank. Is this an issue with the Tapajos?

I am asking specific questions because, above all, I want to get this right and I know there is a GREAT deal of knowledge regarding Geophagus on this forum. Please advise!

Thank you,

Amanda


----------



## RedKestrel (Jan 3, 2004)

In the absence of suggestions, I went through all 57 pages of SA tanks by fellow members and, based on what I've seen on others' stocklists and read in the forums, I'm wondering if the following stocklist will work in my 75G:

6 Geo. "Tapajos Red Head"
4 German Rams
4-6 Apistos (cactuodies)
3 fancy plecos (L340, L239, L257, all around 4")
4 Peacock Gudgeon (Tateurndia oceilicauda; 3-4" goby-like fish)

Thoughts? Suggestions?

~ Amanda


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Be patient. Not everyone is on the computer at the same time, or following the new threads in this folder. Give it a day or so for suggestions... From what I see you posted at 8:51 pm then again early the following morning... I was sleeping...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *RedKestrel*,

Was hoping Ed would reply as these are one of the many fish he's kept long term. But I know he's a busy man, what with college and planing his next trip to South America, and washing his dog. Oh I didn't mention expanding his fishroom did I.

Anyway. I believe 6 adult tapajos will find a 4 foot tank relatively cramped and this is without keeping any of the other dwarf cichlids in with them. I would look at a long term goal of two adult pairs. There may be room for a pair or trio of apistogramma, but I certainly would not include the rams.

One of the problems when keeping dwarf cichlids with eartheaters is providing enough cover (plants) that won't eventually be dug up or shredded by the geos. Dwarf cichlids by nature like planted areas to live in. These areas offer them a place to hide, and hidden spawning sites. Geos love sifting sand around plants, and end up uprooting them in the process. If they find a plant that is in a place they do like it, they can end up shredding it down to the root base. I lost two very large amazon swords becuase my geos didn't like where they were. They couldn't uproot them becuase of the stones I had around them, so they shreded them.

So the trick will be providing a large enough planted area that dwarf cichlids can call home. You may need two smallish planted areas close to each other, but with a definate divide between them. This will allow two female apistos a definate and seperate area to call home, and be just far enough apart so they are two seperate territories. You will need to have a small piece of hollow driftwood, or another type of cave structure that the female apisto can call home.

The plecos should be fine. Many plecos also like hollow logs or cave like structures under driftwood to call home.

Have you thought about adding a school of tetras to the tank? Lemon tetras are always a facourite to go with tapajos.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I tend to agree with DFF. The footprint of a 75 is a little cramped for anything more than 6 mo old Geos. The other thing I noticed was a heavy bottom strata load in the grouping you suggested.

I think you will find that if the Geos pair off you will lose both the Rams and the Apistos. Now on the other hand, your plecos will do fine as they will move to higher parts of driftwood, or nooks and crannies where they can get out of the way of protective parents.

DFF had a great suggestion of a school of tetras. You will find them most pleasing in the upper area of your tank and nearly completely left alone by the geos. Might I suggest Diamond Tetras, Lemon Tetras, Red Eyes, or something of the like.

Keeping something "green" in your tank may be difficult. Like DFF said, if the Orange Heads do not like where something is, they will move it. I tried to put large river rocks around the base of my Sword, and that kept it where I wanted, but the fish just excavated the sand around those rocks and in doing so exposed the root system as well. Not really a problem, but made it hard for the plant to thrive. Speaking of sand, I have enjoyed the pool sand I chose for substrate. Very easy to work with and watching the fish sift it is fantastic!

Is it at all possible to find a larger footprint tank? If not, You might look for an adult pair or group of Orange Heads in hopes of finding a few that will take to the tank versus 6 of them. They really are fantastic fish.


----------



## RedKestrel (Jan 3, 2004)

Hmmm... washing the dog... Ed should've come to me, DFF: I groom dogs for a living! In fact, I'm heading off to work right now to do just that. As for expanding the fishroom, I have *ALWAYS* wished I'd had the room to start one - it's on my list of "things I want to do before I die"!

I thought I'd read about the Apisto's and rams meeting an untimely end at the hands (mouths?!) of the Tapajos, but through the hours and hours I've spent poring over the info. I had available, I couldn't remember what I had and hadn't read about it! I can't have that happen, now can I? Are Gymogeophagus more compatible, or will they lead to the same isses?

Anyhow, Jim says he'd rather have the Apistos than the Tapajos, as the double-reds have caught his eye for awhile... so I guess my new question is this: is there a cichlid with strong green coloration that will be compaible with the Apistos? Jim's not a fan of Discus, and he loves to call tetras "colored minnows" (that's not a compliment, I guess, and I couldn't agree less)... as I mentioned earlier, he's picky (headache-inducing, just about). Uggh. I'm almost wondering if we might not do a 29-gallon Apisto/Ram tank and do the 75 in Victorians: he LOVES our Python Island, and there's a lot of red and green tones to be found in them!

Thanks again for the advice, DFF and spxsk: your advice is very appreciated! Keep it coming!

Take care,

Amanda


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, _Gymnogeophagus_ are great fish, but require a 3 month cooling period, some as low as 50 degrees F or even a bit less.

You could look for _Geophagus sp. "Pindare"_, which I believe is the smallest growing _Geophagus_ to date growing to about 4-6" if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RedKestrel (Jan 3, 2004)

HA! Do I know my man or what? After giving him the time to do a bit of the research himself, he's decided (or so he thinks... LMAO! I'm kidding, of course...) to do Vics in the 75.

Thanks for the help: I just think Vics are a better match for him!

~ Amanda


----------

